# HELP ME PLEASE! R34 GTR



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

In a few months like 3-4 I'll have enough for a r34 gtr. I live in Hawaii.(AIEA) I know the cars are not street legal and everything but, I'm gonna use it for track and a weekend here and there but, I just want to where I can get one from and ship it to here. Please no negative bs because I don't wanna hear it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So what do you want to hear, what is the nature of your post?


----------



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

I just want to get the car over here where I live. That's all.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You're asking us??
(Sorry don't mean to sound harsh, just not sure what you want!)


----------



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

I just want anybody's take how I can get a r34 gtr here in Hawaii.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In all honesty we're pretty much all in the UK and know nothing about Hawaii!!


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

If you want to get a car from the Uk first thing you gotta to is go find a shipping company that does shipping from Uk to Hawaii. Then find their location of their warehouse in Uk so you can get the car delivered to their address.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Your best bet is to find a Japanese agent and have one shipped straight from Japan as it is much nearer to you than the UK is.


.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

also you need to plan around your budget, people see cars for sale 'cheap' but they are crap cars. 

I would start with telling people what sort of budget you have and be adviced on what car you can get for your money. Reason i say this is you say 



> in 3-4 months, I'll have enough for a r34 gtr


If you are looking at low price R34 GTR's then you dont have enough money for a good one. More saving needed or simply buy a good spec 32-33. 

How much do you have to spend?

Me personally i would say you need at least £25k(GBP) to buy a good spec R34. If you want a R34 with a very good spec then you need at least £35k (GBP) all the way upto £40K+ for a Nur etc. Then you need to add on import duty, shipping etc.


----------



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the information. it's really gonna help me to do more work on it now. And when I said 3-4 months from now thats when I'll have all the money. I don't want to buy a cheap crap car because the price is cheap. I would like a vspec if possible but, I'm fine with normal r34 gtr.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ben10goes said:


> Thank you all for the information. it's really gonna help me to do more work on it now. And when I said 3-4 months from now thats when I'll have all the money. I don't want to buy a cheap crap car because the price is cheap. I would like a vspec if possible but, I'm fine with normal r34 gtr.


But what is your budget? if you dont want to say on a public forum then you can PM me and i will try and point you in the right direction. (me personally i look at it that you have 20k, but i dont want you to end up with a heap of crap) 
It worries me that you are still saving for a R34 but on what budget? I would hate to see you saving hard to buy a 'cheap' R34 that needs £10k spent on top. Sort of defeats the point. 

If you can tell us what money you have then we (the forum users) can advice you the best way to spend your money. It may be that you opt for a R32 instead of a 34. End of the day, a real top spec R32 sill be worth more than a Crap R34. 

I dont want to see you saving up £20k and spending it on a dog of a R34 and then you coming back on here saying 'Help' this dont work etc! You would be far better of saving the extra few £ or simply buying a 32-33 instead of a 34.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, not to be the bearer of bad news but; you need to do some homework. Hawaii might be considered OCONUS but is still a US state. Importation rules for main-land still apply. Follow this link below. Just last year the 99 V-spec is eligible for import on 'show and display'. Just like life, show and display has a time limit in which the car can be in the US. And for your next question, is it possible to get one in? Yes, it is.
If you are truly serious then you can find some people in this forum that are in Japan and can help you with a purchase. But again, do your homework first meaning get in touch with a Registered Importer. Will anybody import it for you? How much will the bond be? When the car arrives will you even be given the choice of exporting the car before they crush it? Please don’t waste any of these guys time. And if you do happen to get one in for a permanent stay, let me/us know. There is another list for eligible non-conforming vehicles and the R33 is on there; but the vehicle must be conformed to be federal legal. The RI has 120 days to bring the vehicle up to conforming standards. 
Prior to purchasing mine 3 ½ years ago I did my homework and I got with two RIs that said they would import/conform the vehicle; both had prices for conforming which the dollar amount was close to each other. Now, one doesn’t do GTRs anymore and the other wants twice the money. Mine will be sold before I leave Japan; I actually dropped it off this morning for Shaken. An upgraded/fresh motor, a new Shaken and a natural disaster in Japan should mean someone will be getting a good deal on an R33. I’ve got two months to sell it before I leave. So prior to buying and ending up in my shoes, get a firm quote from a registered importer. There is also a list of importers on the nhsta site.
Welcome to the GTROC and good luck.
Please continue to pray and do whatever you can for our Japanese friends in need.
Vehicle Importation and Certification Requirements


----------

